# Fixin to build system need help



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Im fixin to be ready to order my speakers an amp...

Just wanted to kno wat yall reccomended in speakers

I get a hellaofa discount on kicker stuff but i want yalls input


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

should be a few threads already like this....


----------

